# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Barca áp đảo ở danh sách đề cử Quả bóng vàng FIFA 2011

## giacnguvang

*(24h.com.vn) Thứ Tư, 26/10/2011 08:59* 

FIFA vừa công bố danh sách đề cử 50 ứng cử viên cho danh hiệu Quả bóng vàng FIFA năm nay. Điều đáng chú ý là ĐKVĐ Champions League, Barcelona đóng góp tới 10 người.

Theo dự kiến, ngày 1/11 danh sách sẽ được rút gọn xuống còn 23 người. Ba cái tên cuối cùng sẽ được công bố vào ngày 5/12 và cầu thủ xuất sắc nhất sẽ được biết tên ngày 9/1/2012 tại Zurich (Thụy Sỹ), kết hợp với buổi lễ Gala trao giải. Số phiếu bầu sẽ được tập hợp từ các phóng viên và HLV trưởng của các quốc gia trên khắp thế giới.




Messi, Xavi và Alves đều có tên ở danh sách 50 ứng cử viên QBV FIFA 2011
​


Barcelona đang chiếm lợi thế lớn khi họ có đến 10 cầu thủ ở danh sách năm nay. Ngoài bộ ba QBV, QBB, QBĐ Messi, Xavi, Iniesta, 7 cầu thủ Barcelona khác được lựa chọn gồm Gerard Pique, Carles Puyol, Cesc Fabregas, David Villa, Dani Alves, Eric Abidal và Alexis Sanchez.

Cái tên Alexis Sanchez mang đến sự ngạc nhiên cho người hâm mộ, dù anh chưa đóng góp được nhiều cho Barcelona do chấn thương. Tuy vậy, ngôi sao người Chile đã có một kỳ Copa America 2011 đầy thành công và đóng góp được khá nhiều cho Udinese tại Serie A.

Ngoài 6 cầu thủ đang chơi cho Barcelona, Tây Ban Nha còn có thêm ba người khác là David Silva, Iker Casillas và Xabi Alonso. Real Madrid ngoài Casillas, Xabi Alonso còn có Cristiano Ronaldo, Khedira và Mesut Oezil. Những cầu thủ TBN có mặt ở top 50 năm ngoái là Pedro, Busquets, Valdes, Torres, Ramos và Mata không có tên năm nay.

Bayern Munich đóng góp 6 người gồm Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Mario Gomez, Thomas Müller (cùng tuyển Đức), Ribery (Pháp) và Robben (Hà Lan). MU chỉ có cặp tiền đạo Rooney-Chicharito, trong khi Man City có Aguero và David Silva.

Những cầu thủ đáng chú ý khác có tên ở danh sách đề cử sơ bộ là Klose (Lazio), Sneijder (Inter), Van Persie (Arsenal), Van der Vaart (Tottenham), Samuel Eto'o (Anzhi), Luis Suarez (Liverpool), Forlan (Inter), Di Natale (Udinese) và Neymar (Santos).























* Các bài đã đăng*

• U23 Việt Nam tiếp Brunei vào sáng sớm (26/10) 
• AC Milan - Parma: Cửa thắng đang mở cho Milan (26/10) 
• Quang Liêm vô địch giải Spice Cup 2011 (26/10) 
• Everton - Chelsea: “Cạm bẫy” tại Goodison Park (26/10) 
• Atalanta - Inter: Mài gươm ở derby “nhỏ” phục vụ derby “lớn” (26/10) 
• Bản tin thể thao sáng 26/10 (26/10) 
• Real Madrid - Villarreal: “Tàu ngầm vàng” sẽ lặn tới đâu (26/10) 
• Nhận án phạt nhẹ, Tevez vẫn quyết kiện Mancini (26/10) 
• bang xep hang bong da tay ban nha “Sao” Hàn lập công, Arsenal vào tứ kết League Cup (26/10) 
• lich thi dau bong da hom nay Pencak silat Việt Nam lo ngại bị xử ép ở SEA Games 26 (26/10)

----------

